
Livestreaming My Entire PhD - vangoffrier
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UC8YzYEIAR9ba5HPlr17eabQ&#x2F;<p>Hello everyone! I&#x27;m a high-energy physics PhD student just entering my first year at University College London, and I&#x27;ve decided to livestream as much of my PhD as possible, from the beginning to the end. At 6pm EST tonight I&#x27;ll do my first broadcast, introducing myself and my rough plan for streaming. My goals are to share what it&#x27;s like to be a graduate research student in the sciences, to be an entertaining educational resource for fellow students, and to get the general public excited about the current frontier of what we know about the universe!
======
vangoffrier
Slight technical delay, 630 everybody

